# Bird for possible adoption in Rhode Island



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got a bird listed on 911 Pigeon Alert. It has a snap band so has belonged to someone at one time but no way to trace the owner. A lady is feeding it, has not caught it but says she can catch it if she needs to without a problem. Attached are some pictures. If interested, you can PM or post here.Thanks'


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

one more pic................


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
It can come here, if the lady's able to capture the bird and get it here, somehow. There's no way I will drive as far as R.I. And my broom won't fly that far.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

where are you in Maine? It looks like quite a trip but you never know. This lady is in Jamestown, RI.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

Such pretty white nails and feet on this pigeon Hopefully Daryl can adopt this pigeon, sounds like a match made in heaven


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It is a pretty bird. It's obviously been someones pet or at the very least in someones loft, but that what happens when people don't put an identifying band on their bird. There's just no way of tracking it. If my husband wouldn't divorce me, I'd just send a box and let her ship it to me..........but then me and the bird would have to move to the pigeon loft.....LOL I love my birds but I don't want to live with 100 of them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> It is a pretty bird. It's obviously been someones pet or at the very least in someones loft, but that what happens when people don't put an identifying band on their bird. There's just no way of tracking it. If my husband wouldn't divorce me, I'd just send a box and let her ship it to me..........but then me and the bird would have to move to the pigeon loft.....LOL *I love my birds but I don't want to live with 100 of them*.



LOL...I believe you're gonna have help soon, Lovebirds! Pete wants to be "chief" pooper scooper so he can give your birds some "lovin!...  He already has the "equipment." (see "Breakfast Time")


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
I live in a little town named New Gloucester. That's just too much of a drive for me, and with the cost of gas on top of it all. If the lady's willing to ship, I'll pay shipping cost.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I just got a directory today with pigeon fanciers listed by state, so I've requested that she give me some towns/cities near her to see if there is anyone local who would possibly take the bird. We'll see how it plays out. I appreciate the offer and we'll see what happens. If she could ship the bird, I think I can get a box and send it to her and it would only cost about $4 and I could take care of that part. Shipping may be a problem now with the time of year and the weather. I don't what kind of temps you all have up there but it's way to hot here and the PO wouldn't allow shipping or they SHOULDN'T allow shipping.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well for crying out loud.........I just checked the map and it's ONLY 800 miles. Sure you don't want to make a road trip???? JUST KIDDING!!!!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
800 miles? Is that all? Cripes, I'd be needing a walker or a wheelchair and nursing home stay by the time I got down and back. No, I don't think I really could drive that far. And I agree, it is too hot to ship the bird right now. I sure hope she can find someone to take "Sweetie"
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it seems after a few days of good food and rest, this birdy has moved on. Since it did belong to someone, we're hoping it decided to go home. Guess we'll never know but for sure this girl was kind enough to feed it and give it a fighting chance anyway.


----------

